# Primary key ID ermitteln?



## Guest (12. Jul 2008)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mir nach einem INSERT Befehl mir die erzeugte Primary Key ID auszugeben.

Beispiel:
Tabelle Kunden:


> ID   Name   Vorname



Ich füge einen neuen Datensatz ein mit:


> INSERT INTO Kunden(Name,Vorname) VALUES(Maier,Josef)


Kann ich mir nach der Einfügeoperation die erzeugte ID irgendwie ausgeben lassen oder muss ich per SELECT die ID nachträglich abfragen?


----------



## foobar (12. Jul 2008)

Ja, das geht ist aber DB spezifisch. Bei MySql gibts die Funktion last_insert_ID()
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/information-functions.html


----------



## Gast (12. Jul 2008)

Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------

